# Wolf Hybrid maybe



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

We rescued a Husky wolf hybrid stray from traffic on a hot HWY yesterday. It was a narrow escape for him. He was trotting on the shoulder on hot pavement and stopped when I called him and to my great surprise he came. Thanks to people living along the road who stopped traffic, and the drivers who stopped, I was able to slip a martingale over his neck and he willingly jumped in the car next to my crated DDog, who didn't react at all (*proud, proud of my pup). I was pleasantly surprised. It was the sweetest, calmest dog ever. No signs of shyness, abuse or aggression, travels nicely and appreciated being driven in a cool (as in temperature) car. A neutered male, appr. 5 years old. Definite plenty of wolf in him but in his behavior I couldn't detect it. He was well fed, moderately neglected (long nails, dirty ears and a dull coat)
I took him to a shelter where he was identified with a chip. They were legally required to take him so I couldn't take him home. So far hasn't been claimed. I put a hold on him for fostering and possibly adopting him if things go well here. It clicked instantly and I miss him now.:crazy: 
I realize you have to be careful what to ask for; I have always admired the hybrids but never pursued one due to the hybrid issues and the small chance of finding one that will be mostly "dog" in behavior.
I am zigzagging between excitement and feeling "OMG, don't do anything stupid".
I'll leave it up to the universe or whoever is in charge of this stuff.


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

If your fellow has already given him the ok I'd say give it a try. Photos?

jelpy


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Hope it you can adopt him! Wonder though if instead of wolf, he could be a husky/gsd mix. I am thinking a big sable gsd/husky mix that could be mistaken for a wolf mix.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Darn. I wanted to see pictures too. Please post updates.


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

I've got a wolf hybrid who I believe is mostly Siberian Husky. Not sure about what "hybrid issues" you were referring to. I haven't had any issues with my boy, other than his weird wolfy ways that my purebred Sibe doesn't (nor my 2 GSDs for that matter) show. Hope you took pics to show us. I know a lot of Sibes and Mals get mistaken for pure wolves and wolf hybrids constantly. Hope it works out for you in the end. I love hybrids and wouldn't mind rescuing more in the future, as I learn more and more about handling the mid and higher contents. I met a certified 99% high content wolfdog half a year ago in Oregon. I wasn't comfortable around it, but the older lady owner who raised it would walk right in the half-acre pen unafraid. It was nearly 170 lbs and enormously tall/long. Here's some pics of him, and he's beautiful:


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

How much do real wolves weigh?


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I will post a picture when he is in my home, not before that time (bad luck).


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

wolfy dog said:


> I will post a picture when he is in my home, not before that time (bad luck).


I was hoping you might've taken some pics to post on CL and other websites to help track down the owner, unless of course, you don't really want to find the owner. Haha! I understand that. I know when we rescue dogs from the streets, we take pics to post on the shelter and humane society sites, as well as Craigslist. We've returned many dogs to their rightful homes this way, and it seems to be the fastest way instead of taking the dog to a shelter. 

I look forward to seeing the pics if/when you get him back. Good luck!

As for the size of a wolf, it varies depending on the geographical location, but the average seems to be around 80-85 lbs.


----------



## Tattersail (Feb 5, 2014)

counter said:


> I was hoping you might've taken some pics to post on CL and other websites to help track down the owner, unless of course, you don't really want to find the owner. Haha! I understand that. I know when we rescue dogs from the streets, we take pics to post on the shelter and humane society sites, as well as Craigslist. We've returned many dogs to their rightful homes this way, and it seems to be the fastest way instead of taking the dog to a shelter.
> 
> I look forward to seeing the pics if/when you get him back. Good luck!
> 
> As for the size of a wolf, it varies depending on the geographical location, but the average seems to be around 80-85 lbs.


That's correct, but hybrids often have what's called hybrid vigour which causes them to be larger and live longer (on average) then each independent species (ligers, as an example are HUGE compared to either a lion or tiger separate).


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

Tattersail said:


> That's correct, but hybrids often have what's called hybrid vigour which causes them to be larger and live longer (on average) then each independent species (ligers, as an example are HUGE compared to either a lion or tiger separate).


Wolf/dog crosses are not hybrids as are the offspring of a lion and tiger, so anything to be said of a true hybrid cannot apply to a wolf/dog cross. For one, true hybrids are almost always sterile (like mules), whereas wolfdogs are not.

Susan


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

counter said:


> I was hoping you might've taken some pics to post on CL and other websites to help track down the owner, unless of course, you don't really want to find the owner. Haha! I understand that. I know when we rescue dogs from the streets, we take pics to post on the shelter and humane society sites, as well as Craigslist. We've returned many dogs to their rightful homes this way, and it seems to be the fastest way instead of taking the dog to a shelter.
> 
> I look forward to seeing the pics if/when you get him back. Good luck!
> 
> As for the size of a wolf, it varies depending on the geographical location, but the average seems to be around 80-85 lbs.


It was my plan to take him home, put him on CL (no picture to have people id him) but I needed the shelter to scan for a chip. Once they find it they are legally required to impound the dog so I had to give him up. I didn't know that. But after all he is not mine. They are cooperative and, since I work for them once in a while, they may release him to me before his stray days are over. The good thing is once they return him to me, it will be officially my dog as I went through all the legal channels and won't have to look over my shoulders in public. They have the name of his vet through the chip and they won't give him additional shots. Now it is a waiting game to see if is owner wants him back.


----------



## Tattersail (Feb 5, 2014)

Susan_GSD_mom said:


> Wolf/dog crosses are not hybrids as are the offspring of a lion and tiger, so anything to be said of a true hybrid cannot apply to a wolf/dog cross. For one, true hybrids are almost always sterile (like mules), whereas wolfdogs are not.
> 
> Susan


Ligers and Tigons are not sterile either.... because you can have a second generation Ligon, where a lion mated with a Tigon, and yet are true hybrids, however I stand corrected as they reclassified the domestic dog as a wolf "canis lupis familliaris", so aren't "technically" hybrids but many tend to reach sizes that exceed both wolf and dog in weight and height.


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

When I was a kid we got a so called malamute/wolf. She was named Cinnamon for her color, and she was 130 lbs when we got her shortly after having a litter. She wound up killing everything in sight- parakeet, guinea pig, and finally the neighbors yappy dog.


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

wolfy dog said:


> It was my plan to take him home, put him on CL (no picture to have people id him) but I needed the shelter to scan for a chip. Once they find it they are legally required to impound the dog so I had to give him up. I didn't know that. But after all he is not mine. They are cooperative and, since I work for them once in a while, they may release him to me before his stray days are over. The good thing is once they return him to me, it will be officially my dog as I went through all the legal channels and won't have to look over my shoulders in public. They have the name of his vet through the chip and they won't give him additional shots. Now it is a waiting game to see if is owner wants him back.


I hope it works out for you, since that seems to be what you want! Please keep us updated and post pics when you have some. Thanks for saving the dog from probably death, especially since he was running alongside a busy road. Most cars won't even stop or swerve to avoid a dog strike, and where I live, the majority would probably purposely swerve towards the dog to kill it. It's sad. 

A few months ago I saved a big mastiff that was standing in the middle of the road where the speed limit was 65mph. Multiple cars just sped right passed him without a second thought. I was headed the opposite direction and barely caught sight of him in my rearview mirror. He was so large, I thought it was a baby cow, as there are cattle all over the area. I made an immediate U-turn and pulled over by him. He ran off the road barking at me and then ran through a barbed-wire fence into the backyard of a house. I then drove up the driveway to talk with the dog's owners, and when I opened my van door, the dog was right there wagging his little stubby nub, happy to see me (maybe happy for me saving his life!). He almost tried to hop up in my van, silly dog. I gave him some love for a bit and he was very friendly. I knocked on the front door and made them aware that their nice dog was standing in the middle of the busy road and I didn't want the dog to get run over. They thanked me and said their dog had never left their fence before. Hopefully they now know that their dog has the ability to wander off through the fence, and they'll watch their dog better.


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

volcano said:


> When I was a kid we got a so called malamute/wolf. She was named Cinnamon for her color, and she was 130 lbs when we got her shortly after having a litter. She wound up killing everything in sight- parakeet, guinea pig, and finally the neighbors yappy dog.


My pure bred Siberian Husky, Paw Paw, has that same/similar level of high prey drive and would do (has done) the same thing. He's caught flying birds out of the air, and has killed squirrels and all sorts of things. It's common to walk around the yard and find dead animals. He has tried to kill our house cats, and has gotten to all 4 of them at one point or another. We are very vigilant about separating the dogs from the cats due to this, but with small children who have a shorter attention span and memory, accidents have happened. We've been to the emergency vet a number of times, but so far the cats still have some of their 9 lives left. Ha! Oh, and Paw Paw did capture a beautiful white duck in his mouth, but I was able to tackle him and head lock him to restrain him until he released the duck. The duck, in shock, just sat there as I held Paw Paw in place and pet the duck, trying to let it know that it was OK and I was back in control of the situation. The duck eventually wobbled away and swam into the pond. I went back each day to check on the duck, and was even ready to take the duck in for medical treatment. I made the phone calls to the Portland Audubon Society to gather info on what should be done. After a month or so, the duck made a full recovery. It had a PaPa duck, and babies, so it was the Mama duck that Paw Paw got a hold of.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

People are always saying their dogs are part wolf. Usually (thankfully) the dogs are simply mixed-breed dogs, often Husky/GSD mixes, with no wolf blood at all. I used to have a wolf hybrid and it was one of the biggest mistakes I ever made. 

Even if he looks wolfy, it's best not to even mention or even think your dog might have wolf blood, as there are legal restrictions on them in certain areas.


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

Hopefully it's just a husky or malamute mix. Probably someone's pet if it came to you, hope you can locate it's owner.

For those who don't know why owning a wolf hybrid is a REALLY bad idea, this episode of Cesar Milan explained it really well


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

My GSD would also kill any small animal if I gave him the chance. It is not limited to hybrids.


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

No, but it's much a higher probability that you'll run into trouble. Especially with kids, resource guarding issues etc. They are also notoriously difficult to housebreak, and are escape artists (could be why this one is loose?)

Watch the vid, pretty interesting stuff.


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

blackshep said:


> No, but it's much a higher probability that you'll run into trouble. Especially with kids, resource guarding issues etc. They are also notoriously difficult to housebreak, and are escape artists (could be why this one is loose?)
> 
> Watch the vid, pretty interesting stuff.


ALL my wolfdogs were housebroken very quickly and very easily, and were great with the kids they were raised with (like most GSDs). 

I PM'd the op with all the responsibilities, scenarios, etc., of living with a wolfdog, even explaining to her why it is absolutely a lifetime commitment, and how even an accidental scratch to a child could easily mean the animal would be pts. I didn't sugarcoat any of it, I wanted her to realize what it meant IF she took on this boy, and IF he actually has wolf blood. Some of us feel that the relationship with these animals is worth the life changes it means for their caretakers, most people do not. If I were in a situation where I could have another, however, it would definitely be another rescue, I cannot condone keeping wolves captive simply for breeding wolfdogs--that's not the life that was intended for them.

Decades ago, someone took on the responsibility that breeding with wolves entails, and used one or more wolves to infuse the GSD breed with it--and we are all pleased with it now, it was a definite plus.

Susan


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

It depends on how much they take after the dog and how much they take after the wolf. Also, like someone mentioned, most pups claimed to be hybrids are actually malamute or husky mixes and people can't tell the difference.

The OP is HOPEFULLY trying to locate the lost dog's owner, but barring that, needs to find out the laws/permits required in her state, so she doesn't run into problems.

Whatever your experience was, breeding wolf-dog hybrids is a terrible, immoral idea IMO, totally unfair to the animal, and can be a dangerous animal to have around. True wolf-dog hybrids tend to be hard to housebreak, escape artists, destructive etc etc.

The video is an interesting look at their behavior, and you can see the difference from a domesticated dog.

Wolf-Dog Hybrids | International Wolf Center


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

His owner has not shown up so he'll be released soon. I have decided not to take him. Even if he were mainly Husky it was not what was in my plans. It is easy to make emotional choices like when he was sitting in our car, so relaxed and happy and the fact that we basically saved his life from being hit by cars. After a few days of no access to him I had a chance to think it over. I do not have the facility/set up to keep a Husky (and potentially hybrid) at home (from roaming). D is free on our property when we work outside and it would mean keeping the Husky X confined or leashed. One of the awesome things about shepherds is that they are not roamers. So I have to stick with my plan, which is to raise D and then after a few years looking for a female dog. Your input was helpful in making this decision and I thank you for that.


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

It's hard to leave them behind, but it sounds like you are making the right choice for you and your pup at this time. The right dog will come along when the time is right. It's a shame it's owners haven't shown up, poor puppers. 

At least it's off the road where it's not going to be hit or cause an accident, so take comfort in that.


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

wolfy dog said:


> His owner has not shown up so he'll be released soon. I have decided not to take him. Even if he were mainly Husky it was not what was in my plans. It is easy to make emotional choices like when he was sitting in our car, so relaxed and happy and the fact that we basically saved his life from being hit by cars. After a few days of no access to him I had a chance to think it over. I do not have the facility/set up to keep a Husky (and potentially hybrid) at home (from roaming). D is free on our property when we work outside and it would mean keeping the Husky X confined or leashed. One of the awesome things about shepherds is that they are not roamers. So I have to stick with my plan, which is to raise D and then after a few years looking for a female dog. Your input was helpful in making this decision and I thank you for that.


I really believe you are making the right decision, best for you and best for him, and I say this as one who loves them and has spent many years caring for them. But they are not for the casual (or busy) canine owner.

Susan


----------



## Clyde (Feb 13, 2011)

wolfy dog said:


> It was my plan to take him home, put him on CL (no picture to have people id him) but I needed the shelter to scan for a chip. Once they find it they are legally required to impound the dog so I had to give him up.


I am glad you decided to take him to the shelter. As someone who has experienced a lost a dog the idea of someone deciding to keep the dog and find the home themselves gives me nightmares. Animal control and shelters are the first places people will look. Once you have dropped the dog off of course it is also nice to post pics of the found dog and where it was dropped off at.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

He is still on my mind. Wish I could stop that. It is so easy to fall for a nice dog.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

wolfy dog said:


> He is still on my mind. Wish I could stop that. It is so easy to fall for a nice dog.


Well, I can suggest the cure for that Go with your heart and adopt him!


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

Agree with Mary Beth.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Mary Beth said:


> Well, I can suggest the cure for that Go with your heart and adopt him!


I sent most of the day with D; working, playing and in the evening to an outdoor cafe for dinner with friends under eaves while the rain was pouring down. He did awesome. I would not know how to fit another dog in this picture so I will stay the course. My brain has never been so powerful before.


----------

